# (za)třest – přechoník minulý?



## MasterPolish

Dobrý den,

I am compiling a cheatsheet with Czech conjugation before I come back to learning it, but there is something that is bugging me. What is the past transgressive of the verb "_(za)třást_"? I would guess it would be:
mužský rod: _zatřes_
žeňský/střední rod: _zatřesši_
množné číslo: _zatřesše_

like _nést_: _odnes _– _odnesši _– _odnesše_

However, I was unable to find such forms anywhere on the Internet. Same for potřást. I understand that this is a literary form, but it's corresponding form in Polish "(za)trząść – zatrząsłszy (się)" have 15 000 hits, so I am wondering if I am deriving the form propely in Czech.

Same goes for a number of words. For instance, I also unsure about the transgressive for _(za)bříst_ – is that _zabřed / zabředši / zabředše_?

Thank you in advance for all the replies.

Hezký večer


----------



## Hrdlodus

That words most Czechs don't know. Transgressives are not used. Only very rarely.
So I cann't say, what are right forms.
(Maybe it is only mistake, but right is "(za)třást" with "ř", not "r".)

Potřást is not rarely. ("Potřást rukou" = shaking hand.)

(za)bříst is archaic. Now we use "zabřednout". ("Břednout" is rarely and I think, that form doesn't exist.)

Sorry my bad English.

And some interesting link in Czech: http://www.shef.ac.uk/polopoly_fs/1.126609!/file/Bermel_CPK-4-06-prepub.pdf


----------



## MasterPolish

Děkuju mockrát za odpoveď.

I haven't realized that transgressives are so rare in Czech. They are only used in the bookish language in Polish, but they are broadly understood. And yes, I made a typo in my previous post, corrected now. The article is interesting, reading it now 

*Edit:* according to these rules, I deduced the transgressive forms correctly. It is weird that MS Word seems to underline some of them as incorrect (hence it has incomplete list of conjugates for the Czech language).


----------



## bibax

The verb *třásti* is complicated even for the common Czechs. The Protoslavic root was tręs- with nasal e. The corresponding Old Czech root was tŕas- later třas- (palatalized ŕ > ř, ę > a). In some (not all) positions the root vowel *a* changed in *ě*/*e* (the so called Bohemian umlaut documented from 12th to 14th century, this umlaut is present in Literary Czech but never completely adopted in Moravia): *třas-* > třěs- > *třes-*. Similar verbs: přísti (pręd-), másti (męt-), zábsti (zęb-), etc.

Thus the "(historically) correct" conjugation is:

přadu, předeš, přede, předeme, předete, přadou
přeď, přeďme, přeďte
přada, přadouc, přadouce

přadl, přadla, přadlo, předli (sic!), přadly, přadla
předen, předena, předeno, ...
(u)přad, (u)předši, (u)předše
přísti, předení

The rule for changing a/e is obvious , but still too complicated for an ordinary Czech. Now both forms (original and umlauted) are in use, with different frequency (předu/přadu, předl/přadl, etc.).

Similarly třesu/třasu, třeseš, třese, etc.
However matu, mateš, ... (nowadays the forms like měteš, měťte, etc. are not used)

As the transgressives are bookish forms I should vote for the following ("correct") forms:

přada, přadouc, přadouce;  upřad, upředši, upředše;
třasa, třasouc, třasouce;  vytřás, vytřesši, vytřesše;
(you can find _"Athéna ...štítem svým zatřásši ..."_)

_Šli temným lesem, třasouce se zimou.
Potkali jsme chudého, jenž, třasa se, vztáhl k nám svou čapku (Ch. Baudelaire).
Prudce s ním zatřás, probudil ho ze spánku.
Prudce s ním zatřesši, probudila ho ze spánku._

The verb *břísti* is much simpler, there is no umlaut, only common changing í-e (long-short vowel). Břísti (břésti)/bředu is conjugated exactly the same way like vésti/vedu.

_Rád kocour ryby jídá, ale nerad za nimi do vody břede._

Accidentally the verb břísti has exactly the same infinitive stem forms like the verb (za)břednouti. So you cannot say that břísti is not in use at all.

_Zabředl jsem do potíží._ (zabředl = past participle from both zabřísti and zabřednouti)

Transgressives: bředa, bředouc, bředouce; zabřed, zabředši, zabředše;
(like veda, vedouc, vedouce, zaved, zavedši, zavedše);

_Zabředši do potíží, musela svou firmu prodat._
(you can read also zabřednuvši from zabřednouti)


----------



## MasterPolish

Thank you a lot for the reply, bibax! It has been very helpful and informative


----------

